# Atlus x Vanillaware HD Project



## Simon (Jul 17, 2015)

Will be revealed next week, 20th July 20:00 JST (Countdown starts from 19:00 JST)
No idea about that "From Boston" stuff lol
Niconico stream: playable Grimlock
Teaser site:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 17, 2015)

Holy shit.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 17, 2015)

The thing on the teaser site says "touch me!", and when you do, it gets bigger.

Lewd.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 20, 2015)

Odin's Sphere HD version for the PS platforms with tons of new content, including new level, new gameplay mechanics and characters.

I can dig it. Odin Sphere was cool but kinda boring, if they're revamping it like they did Muramasa on the Vita, it's obviously going to be the superior version.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 20, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHNp21TIcnU[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yo11vp8cd_8[/youtube]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2015)

I never played Odin Sphere. Wanted to for so long. day one.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 15, 2015)

[youtube]_UqYz7fYduw[/youtube]


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2015)

After Muramasa and Dragon's Crown stroked me in just the right places, I'm really looking forward to whatever they put out now


----------



## scerpers (Sep 15, 2015)

after the shit they pulled with smt x fire emblem
not hype


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 15, 2015)

Zaru said:


> After Muramasa and Dragon's Crown stroked me in just the right places, I'm really looking forward to whatever they put out now


Have you seen 13 Sentinels, yet?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2015)

cool music. but where's the trailer at?


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 19, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLzDtaDAris[/youtube]


----------

